# Engine Trouble



## kylezandrowicz (Aug 11, 2009)

I just bought some used engines off ebay. When I put them on the track, they don't go. The lights will come on though. Do they need lubrication? If so, how do i do that?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

More than likely a good clean and lube is all they need but we do need to know what kind you have before we can help. There are just too many different mechanisms out there.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site I am new here to.

Also if you lube them get the right kind.
They make oil and grease just for your trains you know?

And a little dab will do it don't over grease or oil.

You could try a Dremal tool an clean up the wheels where they make contact with the rails. 


E bay you never know what you will get but most will tell you if they run or not.

What make are they?


----------



## kylezandrowicz (Aug 11, 2009)

Well I was trying to out pictures up, but the upload kept failing. I have two of the santa fe engines. they are both silver in the back, and red in the front. I have a union pacific engine that is grey on top and bottom and yellow in the middle (going horizontally). It also has the numbers "866" on the sides. The next one I have is a little black steam engine that has a tender. The engine has 3 wheels on each side and says "A.T & S.F." the number on the tender is 2126. All these make noise or have lights coming on. also, all but one santa fe engine is bachmann. the one santa fe is like like. I hoope these descriptions can help you help me. 

If i were to lube them, is there a technique or do i just drip it in there and hope it works? Thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

To upload, the picture should be a jpeg file. If yu keep the width at 650 pixels or lower. Dial up readers would appreciate that the most. I normally go with 320 for a simple one and 600 if I need to show detail. I have used paint to reconfigure pictures. Now, I store most of them in photobucket.


----------



## Hamltnblue (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm currently going through the moderator process also. 
Most forums work fine with 3rd party file hosting sites. I use photobucket.
www.photobucket.com.
You set up a free account and upload your pictures there. The site will automatically resize large files to smaller ones. 
Once the files are on the site you click on them to enlarge them. A box will show up that says "share this image"
click on the info on img code. It will automatically copy 
Then start a thread or reply and right click and paste the link that copied.
The image should show.
It doesn't store on the forum. When someone opens the forum the thread uses the link to download the pic. Works pretty well.


----------



## kylezandrowicz (Aug 11, 2009)

Here is what i could get up.


----------



## Hamltnblue (Aug 12, 2009)

To post the pics and have them show up just add the IMG command to the attachment.
Leave out the stars [*IMG]http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=549&d=1250706406[/*IMG]

Try flipping the chassis over and taking a pic from the bottom. The lube is done from there.


----------



## Hamltnblue (Aug 12, 2009)

Here's a forum that had someone with a similar problem. Lots of good things to try.

http://www.modelrailroadforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10217&highlight=transmission+fluid


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

kylezandrowicz said:


> Here is what i could get up.


I have that Bachmann and it had the same issue. What it needed was new traction tires (rubber bands). Without those on the rear wheels the thing would rev way up and just spin the wheels in place. Did not have enough traction to get itself moving. Even with the traction tires that is a loud unrefined engine. I only run it because it is one I had as a kid.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tkruger said:


> I have that Bachmann and it had the same issue. What it needed was new traction tires (rubber bands). Without those on the rear wheels the thing would rev way up and just spin the wheels in place. Did not have enough traction to get itself moving. Even with the traction tires that is a loud unrefined engine. I only run it because it is one I had as a kid.


His problem is not spinning, he said it lights up but does not do much more.

Unless the engines fried most likely just needs some maintenance.

But your correct about new traction tires. 

Did you ever try that Bull frog snot stuff? They say a little dab will do it.
A link for you........TKruger,
http://www.bullfrogsnot.com/pages/How_to.html


----------



## Hamltnblue (Aug 12, 2009)

Problem is when they come with traction tires the old units had a grove that the rubber band rode in. I believe that bullfrog snot is mainly for standard wheels. I would tend to think his problem is with the power pack if all engines are doing the same thing, but clean and lube jobs won't hurt. I would take them to an LHS. They usually have a test track and they could be checked there.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

If it DOES run, but spins the wheels, I'd add weight. I do use traction tires, but only on some extreme engines, the ones that pull l-o-o-o-ong consists. An example would be my 2-8-8-2 Mallet. I have traction tires on 4 wheels, or 2 on each engine. You cannot put tires or FrogSnot on all wheels. You would not have electrical pick up. 

Bachmann engines are extremely underweight, especially their economy line. Adding a few ounces would only enhance performance, that is provided it runs.

Also check and make sure the gears are indeed doing their job and not spinning on the axle or drive shaft.

Bob


----------

